# TDI 3.0 US Pricing



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

I am in a real pickle. My current lease is expiring in January and I am considering the Q7, MB GL320 BT, and the Volvo XC60 as potential replacements. The issue is I feel I need to get an order in place for the GL or XC60 soon or I won't be able to take delivery when my lease expires. However, I really am wanting the Q7 TDI. Anyone know what / when pricing for the US will be released?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: TDI 3.0 US Pricing (jc4511)*

Probably in December... my guess is $45-46K to start.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: TDI 3.0 US Pricing (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Probably in December... my guess is $45-46K to start.

A 3.6 Premium (prelimnary info says only premium trim for the TDI) starts at 46900+destination, I would think the TDI would start around $49900-$51900. Its cousin is supposed to start around $43k


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: TDI 3.0 US Pricing ([email protected])*

I was going off of $2-3K over the base Q7, so $49-50K for the premium sounds about right.


----------

